# 1963 Pontiac LeMans Tempest



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

The eBay auction for this 1963 Pontiac LeMans Tempest started out innocently enough. Obtained after owner died. Appears to have original interior but no motor, no transmission. Body has a little rust and some dents. There's stuff in the trunk, but no key to open it. Opening bid nine days ago was a mere $500. After one week, eBay seller 123ecklin will pocket $226,521 before auction fees. What happened between Day 1 and Day 9 is an amazing story.

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/11/10/ebay-find-of-the-day-1963-lemans-tempest-sells-for-226-521/

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...001QQitemZ110306170567QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------

